# Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?



## Star_KillA (4. Januar 2012)

*Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*

Hauptsächlich geht es um die Sache wer da jetzt erschossen wurde und warum.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*

SPOILER:
  Bum. 
Rattattattatta. 
Bumbum. 
"Ich schäme mich nicht dafür, ein Patriot zu sein." 
bumbumbumbum. 
Rattattattatta. 
*Knutsch-Knutsch* 
"Manchmal gibt es verwirrte Köpfe die glauben, dass EIN MANN etwas  bewegen kann. Denen muss man zeigen, dass sie falsch liegen indem man  sie tötet. hahahahaha" 
Rattattattatta bum. 
Bumbumbum. 
"Ich gewinne. Sie verlieren" 
Rattattattatta. 
BUM! 
*Rockmusik spielt, Held fährt mit Freundin dem Horizont entgegen*


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> SPOILER:
> Bum.
> Rattattattatta.
> Bumbum.
> ...



Das... diese Erklärung...


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Das... diese Erklärung...


 mehr gibts doch wirlklich nicht zu sagen 
find den film aber sehr spannend, man langweilt sich nie, da es von anfang an so los geht mit rattattattatta bum.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*

Ich finde den Film auch gut, wollte eigentlich auch ne Erklärung schreiben. Du hast das aber schon gut zusammengefasst xD


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Januar 2012)

Danke ...


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Danke ...


Was ist denn genau deine Frage? Eigentlich ist der Film ja recht selbsterklärend. Wenn wirklich was unklar ist, kann ich es ja mal versuchen


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Januar 2012)

Sollte der Präsident erschossen werden ? Wer wurde am Ende jetzt erschossen ? Von wem , warum ?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*

Dem Hauptakteur wurde gesagt, der Präsident (oder nen anderer Politiker) solle erschossen werden. Aber das eigentliche Ziel war dieser Priester, da der von dem Massaker in dem Dorf berichten wollte, in das die Regierung verstrickt war. In dem Film wird es ja so zuerst so dargestellt, als sei der Schuss daneben gegangen, aber das war volle Absicht. Also der Hauptcharakter hat mit dem Anschlag nichts zu tun, er sollte nur an der Planung beteiligt sein, damit man ihm das später in die Schuhe schieben konnte.


----------



## Blutengel (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*

dj*Viper,....... besser kann man einen Film nicht erklären!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann mir jemand den Film Shooter erklären ?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Also der Hauptcharakter hat mit dem Anschlag nichts zu tun, er sollte nur an der Planung beteiligt sein, damit man ihm das später in die Schuhe schieben konnte.


 "an der Planung beteiligt" ist etwas zweideutig, denn das hört sich so an, als würde Wahlberg (der Scharfschütze) wissen, dass seine Auftraggeber ein Attentat begehen wollen - vermutlich meinst Du das aber auch so   Es ist halt exakt gesagt so, dass die Verschwörer Wahlberg erzählen, sie seien die "Guten" und wollen ein Attentat auf den Präsidenten VERHINDERN - und da Wahlberg Experte in Sachen Snipern ist, soll er recherchieren und überlegen, wie er vorgehen würde, wenn er ein Attentat möglichst erfolgreich begehen möchte. Wahlberg ist also deren Bauernopfer: sein Expertenrat wird als Plan "missbraucht", wie man das Attentat am besten durchführt, UND danach werden die Beweise so zurechtgelegt, dass Wahlberg auch der scheinbare Attentäter ist. Somit fällt kein Verdacht auf die wahren Täter, vor allem wenn Wahlberg bei der Flucht (wie geplant) erschossen wird. 

Aber wer nun wie und warum erschossen wurde, weiß ich auch nicht mehr so genau


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> SPOILER:
> Bum.
> Rattattattatta.
> Bumbum.
> ...



Danke für diese geile Beschreibung! So fängt der Morgen gleich mal viel entspannter an .


----------

